# Older long 2360



## Justthewife (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi! New here. Trying to help my husband troubleshoot this tractor we purchased with the farm. It's a long 2360. Trying to find where the hydraulic filter would be located. Any help? We did find the hydraulic filler and the dipstick. The hydraulic fluid is milky so we need to drain it all out. Can someone help with the location of the drain plugs as well yes we do have a manual but it doesn't show a lot of this. Thanks so much


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Check out the Resource section for a few manuals.








Search results for query: Long







www.tractorforum.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I take it a 'ling' is a Chinese tractor???


----------



## Justthewife (Aug 7, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I take it a 'ling' is a Chinese tractor???


Hilarious.. Typo. 
Long.
Thx


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I take it a 'ling' is a Chinese tractor???



Actually it probably is Long and they were made in Romania just to set the record straight......LOL


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Also, here is an old thread that deals with this problem........









Long 2360 questions.


Hello all, New to the forum here, just have a few questions I was hoping to get answered. I have the chance to buy a Long 2360 with front end loader and was wondering if any of you have expierence with one of these? I haven't found very much info on this particlular model on the web. What...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Justthewife (Aug 7, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Also, here is an old thread that deals with this problem........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that thread but it doesn't tell me where the filter is located. I did look through the forms before I pose the question. And I do have a manual on hand my husband and I have both looked it over still not finding the information we need which is why I'm reaching out.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't say for sure on the 2360 because I don't see enough of them but the 360 (upon which the 2360 was based) didn't have an actual filter. It was like so many similar tractors built along those lines it has a suction screen incorporated into the supply line to the hydraulic pump. It would have a somewhat oval shaped flange held in place with two bolts. The screen was meant to be removed, cleaned, and re installed periodically. You might look for that.


----------



## Jmarkv (Dec 27, 2014)

Justthewife said:


> Hi! New here. Trying to help my husband troubleshoot this tractor we purchased with the farm. It's a long 2360. Trying to find where the hydraulic filter would be located. Any help? We did find the hydraulic filler and the dipstick. The hydraulic fluid is milky so we need to drain it all out. Can someone help with the location of the drain plugs as well yes we do have a manual but it doesn't show a lot of this. Thanks so much


----------



## Jmarkv (Dec 27, 2014)

The hydraulic filter is located on the right hand side of the engine (opposite side from the oil filter). This filter is about the same length as the oil filter hanging upside down, like most car oil filters. The link below has the owners manual, which will be very handy to assist with where everything is.
Long 2360 Owners Manual | Tractor Forum


----------

